# Autumn - what's for dinner?



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

When it comes to seasonal cooking, there is no better season than fall!  For us tonight it's turkey breast with roasted rainbow carrots and purple potatoes.  And this weekend I'm planning to stuff and bake some apples!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Chicken Jalfrezi with pilau rice and naan breads.

Haunch of venison with all the trimmings for Sunday lunch.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I stewed some onions, carrots, celery and potatos with thyme and bay leaf and chicken stock. Added two oversized zukes from the garden (seeded and sliced thick for the last part of cooking. Pureed some of the mixed vegies to thicken it at the end.

Served rubbed grilled pork chops sliced thinly on top. It was good and used up some of the garden horrors that happen when you grow zucchini.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Nov 7, 2011)

Mojo smoked chicken thighs, black beans, rice, sautéed celery and salad


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

There definitely is a crisp chill to the air these days here in Salt Lake. I made a small batch of onion soup to go with some slices of leftover beef. Topped the soup with shreds of a horseradish cheddar - tasty.mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

still warm here in AZ,

all though Northern Cali was cool and foggy,

so it was soups and chili while on the road (I'll tell you more about it later)

I do look forward to a good braised short rib though once it cools off here


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Ishbel said:


> Chicken Jalfrezi with pilau rice and naan breads.
> Haunch of venison with all the trimmings for Sunday lunch.


Care to share your chicken recipe?

That venison sounds spectacular wish I was there.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I saw the pomegranates are coming in. Maybe some fesenjan? With chicken, though- I don't use duck much.


----------



## bensharp-uk (Oct 6, 2012)

It definitely feels very wintry over here in Scotland; lovely crisp, cold morning today. You're right that Autumn is the best time for food. As soon as the cold air starts coming in everyones palette starts to change. For me there's definitely more soups, more puddings and more meat that gets eaten at this time of year. Today there's a celery and smoked ham soup on the go and Cumberland sausages stewed in wine and with a Yorkshire pudding later. Yum

Ben


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

We finally had a hard freeze last night, so the garden is toast.  Squashes and root vegetables are now abundant. Had a golden kabocha squash the other night.  I tend to use the slow cooker a bit more in the fall and winter.  Curry beef stew, chile, navarin, etc.  I bake and roast more as well.  Cabbage rolls are on the horizon.  Lots of local apples to use. Made apple dumplings last weekend and apple crisp tonight.  Made cinnamon ice cream to go with the apple deserts.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm making chicken stock.  I'd like to make a chicken soup but don't want to do the boring old egg noodles with veggies or the avgolemono tonight.  Maybe I'll use the broth to make a rich potato soup or a corn chowder.  I can't decide!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

So I ended up making a chicken corn chowder with finely shredded chicken, a bag of frozen corn and a touch of cream.  I used the stick blender to blend some of the ingredients and it gave it a nice texture.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Homemade chicken stock makes a super base for beer cheddar soup.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

It's still warm here in AZ

It hit 92⁰ yesterday

I'm still finding some real nice produce

When I went to the green grocer the other day

I found these Watermelon radishes






  








July 20 thru July 23 2012 003.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 10, 2012








These are so cool , I'd never seen these in Hawaii, that's for sure!






  








July 20 thru July 23 2012 001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 10, 2012








It made for a lovely salad


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

They look so mignon Kgirl, I wish we had those here......

Autumn dessert they will have tonight: apples on puff pastry topped with raisins, sliced almonds, cinnamon and icing sugar. (will be served with chantilly cream) and cheese plate.





  








026.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 10, 2012







Petals.





  








Whipped cream.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 10, 2012







sorry.....my terrible sense of humor.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm very excited about tonight's dinner, because it's already cooked and I'm sampling it as I type.  Spicy pork and pepper goulash!


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Mushrooms. Beets. Last of the good tomatoes. Mâche is getting good. Bacon and hearty meat to pair with it. Sweet chestnuts. As much as I dislike the passing of summer in the local climate, I have to agree that food-wise, autumn is not all that bad.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Last night was a proper Sunday roast chicken with potatoes, parsnips, celery root, carrots, mushrooms and kielbasa!

Today is a vegetarian night for us and I usually make boiled dandelions.  But I'm seriously considering making a cauliflower soup if I can find a good recipe.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Beef shank with vegetables & demi with wine.





  








038.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 15, 2012


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I grilled chicken thighs I had brined the day before and let dry over knight.  The skin was super crispy and the meat was moist, tender and flavorful inside.  End of the season corn is spectacular this year and I made a blue cheese slaw with iceberg lettuce.  A little play on the classic wedge, but if you try it do not dress it till it's time to plate - it ain't cabbage.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Petals, I'll be right over!


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Chicken & Sausage Gumbo over dirty rice.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

KK, Come on over anytime.

Here is a bowl of butternut squash:





  








017.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 18, 2012


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Petals, you didn't make that did you?  It's gorgeous!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

A very special dinner last night, an omelet made with sweet green squash. Ok, sounds simple but believe it or not it is very difficult to find this sweet green squash over here in fact this is the first time I've ever seen it at the market. Usually I make this with zucchini for lack of a better squash and I sautee onion, zucchini, chili pepper and toss in some fresh mint for a delicious omelet. But I didn't want to take anything away from the flavor of this squash so the only ingredients that went in were olive oil, salt/pepper and a dash of dried oregano.

It starts off by pan braising the squash in olive oil. Medium high heat, no lid, no liquid. With a little salt it starts to release and simmer in its own juices. It takes a good 30min to soften and then I let it caramelize a bit before adding the eggs. Heaven!





  








IMG-20121017-00083.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 18, 2012












  








IMG-20121017-00084.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 18, 2012












  








IMG-20121017-00088.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 18, 2012


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

KK, I tried to look at your pics but the link said it could not be found.

ps. The soup was one of the apps served at work. I make those rustic style crackers all the time. The apple slices are easy. Slice, lemon bath, 170F oven, leave door ajar for a few hours. Done.

more crackers;





  








003.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Oct 18, 2012







The dough: flour, butter, thyme, crushed red pepper, salt, water. Roll the dough and toss on a flavor. Here I added more crushed peppercorns , fresh thyme.

Petals.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Now I see your pics, thank you for sharing , it looks delicious, right up my alley.

Petals.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Leeks are in season.  I'm making something I've made many times before, a white stew with leek, potato, chard and salted cod.  Again very very simple, with only those ingredients plus olive oil, a bit of fresh dill and a few squeezes of lemon juice.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I found these Watermelon radishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey K-girl, how did those taste? I once purchased a radish that looked very similar to that, absolutely stunning when sliced, but it was very, very HOT (as in spicy). We enjoyed the slices with butter and bread but only one or two per meal..... I couldn't imagine a salad made with them. Wondering if yours were hot as well? Either way they sure do look beautiful.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

FF, you're right, quite peppery, I wasn't so much a fan as Mister K~girl, he loves pepper. But aren't they pretty?

For me, I prefer the small, what are they called, French Radish? 

They're oblong in shape, white at the stem end and then a pinkish hue at the root tip. 

More subtle flavor. 

All time fav is daikon, pickled!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Are radishes in season now?  I only ever buy them for myself to enjoy with herbed butter on fresh bread.  I used to slice them over salads but more as a garnish.  Haven't done that in a while.  Is there a radish or salad recipe with radishes anyone can recommend?


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Sliced radishes are good in green salads. I like them by themselves dipped in a bit of salt too.


----------



## statscook (Aug 4, 2012)

Ishbel said:


> Chicken Jalfrezi with pilau rice and naan breads.
> Haunch of venison with all the trimmings for Sunday lunch.


I sliced up a Venison back strap put it in some flour and a little seasoning and cooked it in some oil for a little snack to munch on with the guys today. How did you cook the "Haunch" as you call it?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Heavy, Hearty soups and chowders , a good crisp loaf of bread, and maybe a side salad. for me is fine. Down here in S.E. Florida Autumn is 75-  80 degrees.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Last night was a green salad, fried chicken and the star of autumn, squash baked in the oven then filled with brown sugar and a bit of butter.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

MaryB said:


> Sliced radishes are good in green salads. I like them by themselves dipped in a bit of salt too.


and a bit of butter too for me... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I braised beef with onions, garlic and tomatoes and shredded it.  Served with penne.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I am all about soups. Love making potato bacon soup, fresh chicken soup. You will probably also find me braising large cuts of meat for many hours. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm a big soup fan as well.  Tonight's dinner was soup and sandwich - grilled salami and provolone sandwiches, and something I have not done for a LONG time - a can of store bought soup.  It was Progresso's Italian Meatball.  I did doctor it up a bit, the main addition being some of the local Tuscan style red wine sausage.

Normally I always make soup from scratch, just wasn't up for it tonight.

mjb.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Bought 6 pounds of tomatoes, peeled and seeded them, broke down a chicken and made a chicken tajine with tomato jam (cooks for hours until the tomatoes are reduced to next to nothing... but taste like red gold)! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Pommes boulangères (potatoes sauteed in bacon fat then layered with sweated onions and baked in the oven with white chicken stock):





  








IMG_1122.JPG




__
french fries


__
Oct 25, 2012


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Dang that looks goooooood!!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh my FF, that is beautiful

You did those 'taters proud


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree FF, looks good. The nice part about that dish is that you use just about any stock  to make it.

Petals


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow thanks a lot for the nice words guys! I spent hours making chicken stock yesterday so I had to find a dish that would showcase my new fresh stock. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, yeah. Pommes boulangères are great stuff - and those do indeed look outright delicious. Reminds me that I have to make fresh stock this weekend!

I had no remarkable dinners this week, at least not photogenic ones. Spent my alloted kitchen time mostly making preserves - another autumn tread. I now have a fresh batch of kimchi, some garlic in riesling and vinegar, borettane onions in balsamico and quails' eggs in vinegar ripening at the moment. And more salt pork. Oh, and a batch of homemade mustard....

Really getting into those classic pickling and preservation techniques at the moment. To top it off, Ruhlman's "Charcuterie" just arrived. My girlfriend gonna kill me when the prosciuttos and peperones start hanging from the ceiling all over the place...until she tastes them... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

GM


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

French Fries said:


> Pommes boulangères (potatoes sauteed in bacon fat then layered with sweated onions and baked in the oven with white chicken stock):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Food of the gods. How do you insert pics like above?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Kippers, scroll down to the reply section and look at the tool bar just above it. There is an "insert image" icon close to the little paper clip and happy face.


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

garden & BBQ 226.jpg




__
kippers


__
Oct 26, 2012


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Spectacular food. The bacon with the potatoes and the porks sent me straight to this italian dish:

Involtini di cotenna di maiale (rolls of pork skin):





  








t0ntbl.jpg




__
ordo


__
Oct 26, 2012








Heres a link in italian but you can get the idea.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Kippers said:


> garden & BBQ 226.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a piggy to spare? I am getting somewhat hungry here...


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

Plenty, you just have to travel to my wife's uncle's pig takeaway in Serbia.These weight about 70lbs and sell for about £60/$90.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Serbia I could manage in a day - southern Germany here /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Southern Germany  ? where ? I am from AALEN.


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

Last night we had a one pot chicken Biryani with a side gravy, naan popadoms and a fresh mango chutney.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Hubby is getting very good at making us a roast chicken dinner. He found the most beautiful rainbow carrots and threw them in a roasting pan along with potatoes, kielbasa, mushrooms, celery root, shallots, garlic, thyme, rosemary, and oregano. He's made this for us a couple of times already this fall and every time he makes it he gets better and better. Last night he proclaimed that he's "learning a lot about cooking" by making this dish. I'm glad to hear it because what I love most about his chicken roast is that he cooks it while I sit and play with the baby or kick my feet up and read a good book (hooked on the first book of Game of Thrones). What do I love more than cooking a good meal? Finding a good meal waiting for me when I'm hungry!!!!





  








IMG-20121028-00139.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Oct 29, 2012


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

For dessert: apple & strawberry torte.

Kippers: Thank you for sharing the pic, doing one is a project but 5, now thats something.

KK: That is what I enjoy about the market this time of year.





  








041.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 2, 2012







Petals.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

That looks wonderful Petals!
Do you use a mandeline to slice the apples? They look perfect. There's no way I could do that with a knife. I can't tell, is there a pastry shell?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Glad you like it Kgirl. I used my Sab to cut those apples, in fact you cannot tell by the top part but there are 5 layers to that and yes, there is a crust at the bottom.

Petals


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Crispy pork chops and cabbage fried rice for tonight.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Chicken Jalfrezi with poppadums, pilau rice and naan breads.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Lemony lentil soup made with black baluga lentils, carrots, onions, garlic, celery, and bay leaf.  This was my first time trying black lentils, didn't love them.  I'll stick with french lentils next time.


----------



## thegeezer3 (Mar 26, 2009)

Here in Japan Autumn said to be the best season for eating and playing sports. Summer stretches quite late here with plenty of warm weather in early october. For that reason your spoiled for choice with summer veg still tasting good such as egg plants and zuchinis and autum pumpkins at their brightest and sweetest. 

A simple pumpkin soup with garlic and cumin in the background to pull out the pumpkin flavors, red chilli to give some lovely heat and finally topped off with crispy bacon bits for the salt. Really easy to make and so satisfying on a cooler day.

I also made a curry using stewing beef and pumpkin and used the bittering spices used ot make mango pickle (onion seed, mustard seed, fennel. black cumin and fenugreek seeds) to balance the sweetness of the pumpkin and onion. Corriander powder and stick of cinamon really pulled out the flavor of the beef and rounded off all the flavors.

My aunties in Pakistan would often mango pickle straight from the jar as a shortcut to having to handle all those spices in a dish called Achar Gosht. I keep meaning to try and use that in my own recipes.

I keep meaning to make a curry using egg plant and curry, perhaps a thai inspired one with green chillis and coconut. But I may have left it too late due to egg plants falling out of season.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Last night we made pizza.  The dough turned out spectacular this time, thin crunchy and delicious.  I topped mine with a variety of mushrooms, mozzarella and cream cheese.  Hubby topped his with green peppers, lunza, chorizo and mozzarella.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I had ramen with pork belly last night.  Wow.  Do I miss the little bare bones noodle shops in those big cities.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

kuan said:


> I had ramen with pork belly last night. Wow. Do I miss the little bare bones noodle shops in those big cities.


We have tons of noodle shops in nyc!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Koukouvagia said:


> We have tons of noodle shops in nyc!


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## thegeezer3 (Mar 26, 2009)

We have tons of noodle shops in Tokyo /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Tonight is going to be smoked chicken, fried rice, maybe some sweet corn I canned from the garden.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Short ribs.





  








048.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 14, 2012







Petals.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

That looks incredible petals!

Tonight we're having beef and barley soup.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

That is a fav of mine, nothing spells a winter like that beef and barley.

One of the soups going out of the kitchen later will be this one I made earlier this morning. I bought a 9 bean blend, soaked overnight, saute of onions , celery, garlic, can of crushed tomatoes, chicken stock, cumin, chinese 5 star spice, red curry paste, coriander, parsley, seasoned.





  








029.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 15, 2012







I did the cost for this soup. works out to just under 30 cents when making a large pot. What someone will sell it for , who knows ?

Petals.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

LOVE SOUP!! 

I'll bid $7.50 USD

(that's pretty much what you'd pay out for a bowl not a cup, right?)

I have about four different soups stashed in the deep-freeze for later in the season, not cold enough here yet...


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Steak & Guinness Pie with carrots, celery and mushrooms.





  








306054_10151102096202273_1273475280_n.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 17, 2012


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Lots of left overs from last night's feast of chili made with beef, green bell peppers and kidney beans.  I love the crunch of raw diced red onion on top and some extra sharp cheddar.  I have tons left though and trying to think of what I can do with it.  I'll freeze some it.  I could top a baked potato.  Can I make a sloppy joe?  Any suggestions on what to do with left over chili appreciated.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Chili cheese dogs

I have potatoes on the smoker and in a bit bison back ribs will go on for a hot smoke at 400 degrees. Simple salad along with it.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Great minds think alike MaryB, I went the hot dog route yesterday 

Bison, wow.  Pictures?


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Didn't take any, today I cut up the extra potato and chop the rib meat from the second rack for smoked bison hash. The bison back ribs were a total surprise the first time I tried them. Enough fat to get that crispy BBQ fat and really nice and juicy. Not cheap but these are extras from my annual BBQ this summer, everyone donates something and a friend donated about $4k in bison to help the food budget.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Mary: I'd love to try your BBQ !

KK: your chili sounds soooooo good.





  








017.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 22, 2012







Scallops.

Petals.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Petals that looks delicious as always. 

It turns out that hubby and son ate up all the chili, there is none left even for freezing.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

We're clearing out the freezer from now until the end of the month and so our dinner last night was pointedly UNautumnal. I roasted a rack of lamb, served it with roasted potatoes and buttered peas.

The potatoes were the star though. I tried a new technique I found on this blog tastespotting.com and the recipe is here http://blogexquisit.blogs.ar-revista.com/2012/11/16/patatas-al-aceite-de-ajo-y-tomillo-horno/

What I ended up doing is slicing the potatoes on a mandolin then marinating them in a large bowl with olive oil, melted butter, chopped fresh rosemary, thyme, mustard powder, garlic powder, salt/pepper. Then arranged the slices into little mounds on a baking sheet and sprinkled them with paprika. I baked them covered in a 400F convection oven until they cooked through then removed the foil in the last 5min of cooking so that they would get color. My hubby lost his mind over these taters. Gosh I love finding new ways to make potatoes!!


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Sounds interesting I'll have to try potatoes that way.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Great idea for potatoes! A must try.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

KK, it just might be the "winning dish".

Petals.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

petalsandcoco said:


> KK, it just might be the "winning dish".
> 
> Petals.


Awww that's great. What do I win?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Koukouvagia said:


> Awww that's great. What do I win?


This?





  








Potato.jpeg




__
ordo


__
Nov 26, 2012








(It's a heart, you dirty guys!)


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

ROFL... that made my night


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Petals-

How'd you get that lovely, crusty char on your short rib? Grill or oven roast? Any rub or coating to help it along?

They're one of my favorites and I'd sure like to wind up with a few that look like that!

Thanks

Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

edit: Your sliced potatoes just wound up in my to-do file. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Mike, I did them in the oven at 325 for roughly 2 1/2 hours.

I pat them dry & season

Browned them in a dutch oven with some oil, you want them dark somewhat charred.

Pour in a few cups of beer, 2 cups of red wine, 1 cup of stock (all to deglaze & coat)

In another bowl, I mixed in 1/3 soya sauce, 1 tbsp finely chopped garlic, fresh ginger, rosemary, thyme,crushed pepercorns.1 can of tomato sauce and my secret ingredient: marmalade. Tossed that in the pot, gentle stir and let them go

 I am sure if you play a bit with these ingredients you will be able to adjust it to your palate.

somewhere in my default album there is a pic or two of the same recipe but done on the grill.

I don't know if your like me but I rarely follow a recipe, unless baking.

Petals.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Seared and roasted pork chops with roasted lemony potato wedges and spinach gratin.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Sounds delicious KK., those potatoes sound good.

I did mussels.





  








027.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 28, 2012







6 pounds of mussels cooked in white wine & bit of water





  








026.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 28, 2012







Made the secret sauce





  








028.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 28, 2012







Cooked up some pasta





  








029.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 28, 2012







Folded it all together





  








025.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 28, 2012







Dipped bread in sauce

Petals.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Still trying to enjoy the latter part of fall here. I've just roasted a chicken. It's cooling now and I will strip the meat off the bones and use all the roasted veggies and carcass to make stock tonight. Whatever chicken we don't eat today is going into a pot pie tomorrow yum!





  








76166_10151118920062273_553505426_n.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Nov 30, 2012


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

This chicken stretched a long way. We enjoyed it roasted, made soup and had enough stock for the freezer, and then I made pot pie with the left over meat.





  








IMG-20121201-00231.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Dec 3, 2012


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Speaking of chicken pot pie Miss KK, did you read that thread where chefedb was talking about the pressed chicken paste? AGH!! 

Yours looks very ONO-LICIOUS!

Tonight is a test run of the scratch made raviolis, meatballs and sausage (a side Cesar salad and Italian bread)

that I've made for a dinner party on Wednesday ... wish me luck!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I just put duck in a well seasoned brine.  I'll take it out before I go to work and let it dry in the ice box all day so it crisps up nicely.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

View media item 68088
this was DH's plate, a bit larger than mine





  








dinner 003.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 4, 2012








for me, no red sauce, tomatoes don't always agree with me

as well, note the smaller sized plate, as well only one meatball and half of a sweet sausage

I *REALLY *could have eaten more, but there's wine, bread and salad, OH and ice cream for dessert

Our guests will love this meal!


----------



## dledmo (Apr 7, 2006)

Last night I did 2 chuck roasts with roasted veggies. Slow cooking and cool weather just go hand in hand. This weekend or the next it will be sausage and 3 cheese manicotti /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Those are nice looking ravioli kgril.  I don't like much red sauce myself, it brings back too many memories of Olive Garden.  Also, have you thought about tossing your ravioli in with the sauce rather than laying it on top?  It makes a huge difference in flavor and texture.  What sauce did you serve your portion with?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@ KK: Your roasted chicken looks like a Julia Child dish !

@ Kgirl: Nice looking ravioli. I can see sage butter , or basil butter, even terragon if your not into tomato sauce, even a walnut or pistacchio pesto, or a mushroom garlic sauce. Did you top off your pasta with olive oil and parm ?

@ Mike: Something tells me that its going to be a tender duck.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

DING DING DING!

Petals on my plate of pasta was EVOO (really nice and fruity), PARM, freshly ground black pepper and torn flat left parsley. Did I mention those are two cheese raviolis? Whole Milk Ricotta and Parmesan reggiano. I like to do all different types of condimento rather than tomato. Fresh herbs are hard to come by here in the middle of the desert. I tried to grow a small herb pot garden this past spring, but the bugs took over.

And Miss KK, Mister K~girl LOVES his pasta served this way, tons of marinara! I tried to serve the pasta as a separate course once, just tossed lightly with a small ladle of sauce and that did not go over well. He's very set in his ways when it comes to what he calls Italian food, or what I call American-Italian. Like my Moms says, he wouldn't make in Italy, he'd starve /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm with your plate K-girl. If you serve me a dish like your husband's, i can't eat it. I hate enormous plating. I rather go small portions and repeat.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

The duck was delicious - tender, crispy and great flavor from the brine. I roasted some small gold potatoes and Compari tomatoes to go with a salad of field greens and a simple dressing.





  








duck1.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 5, 2012












  








duck2.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 5, 2012


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Lovely duck!  I like how it's roasted elevated to defat.

Kgirl, your husband is like a member of this forum except he's the UNfoodie member lol.  Bless you for putting up with so much food nonsense.  My hubby thank-god eats and loves anything I put in front of him, thank goodness he doesn't grace me with too many "opinions" lol.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif

that's Mister K~girl for 'ya !


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

kgirl,

the amount of work and passion on your plates is evident and inspiring...in chefspeak, you rock girl!!!! i can almost smell and taste your food even through the rain and fog....i'm sure you're evening will be wonderful and warm, but your guests may never leave...why would they?

cin cin

joey


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree, even her stuffed mushrooms look nice and what a nice pic.

@ Mike: That duck looks amazing , everything looks so perfect including the vegetables.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Salute sista' Joey!





  








salute 003.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 5, 2012


----------

